# the reason i "FISHALLYEAR!"



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

lots of folks hit the woods this time of year... this is fine with me since it means less pressure on my favorite fishin holes! me & my buddy Beryl went to our favorite spot yesterday. ended up with 18 bass from noon til dark. including these 2 fatties. at least 5 of these bass were 3 to 5 lbers. ON TOPWATER!!! best day in a looong time. (Beryl's the guy in black.) Ron


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

on the river or lake very nice and black


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

fatty bass nice job


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow those are some nice fish! If you don't mind where did you guys go? Keep up the good work.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Catch! I may have to try more top water this weekend!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty bass. I'm pretty sure I know where that is. I fished a spot earlier this year that looks really similar to that one and caught some hogs.


----------

